# Cabinet door offsets and hinges.



## kkaiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am building some cabinets, with framed fronts, 1.5 x .75 inch attached to 3/4 ply,,

i went to get hinges, the hidden kind, the doors will be overlay, not inset.

Well, when reviewing the multiple cabinet hinges,, they had 1/4 3/8 1/2 and maybe even a 5/8 offset.

What exactly does that mean? is that the overlay on the front of the cabinet where the door edge over lays the edge of the frame or is it the over hang of the frame from the attachment to the case..

so many options and I am not sure which way to go.. i have not cut the doors yet, so i wanted to know what i was cutting for before I dive in,,

thanks in advance.

SIncerely


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Usually. there's a sample hinge on the display stand that shows you an example.

This is the door overlay measurement.

two full overlay doors on a 1 1/2 face frame would use face frame mounted 3/4 or 5/8 overlay hinges.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Llnk


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Simply put, 1/2 over lay lays over the edge of the styles and rails, covering them by that amount, on each side.

If you are not already to past installing your styles, think about the layout. For example, do you want consistent gaps on every cabinet door, both between the door and the ends, walls etc? If so, styles that have two doors landing on them or hinged on them need to be a little wider to maintain gap.

For example, at the end of a run, a 1-1/2" style will give you a 1" visible area with a 1/2" overlay. Two 1/2" overlay doors on a 1-1/2" style will give you 1/2 visible to the eye, so you may want to make those styles 2", or not. (adjust for overlay)

If you're already past the style portion, anyone who notices the difference, over the next twenty years, can be buried out back. Even with a small yard, there should be plenty of room for the few who do notice.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Make a test mockup with scrap to verify everything


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you have a lot of hinges to buy, you can save buying on line, even with shipping (for me, that was over eighty pounds of iron). Especially when buying, say, full extension and undermount slides. In fact, I procrastinated and the company below had a free shipping special.

All my drawers are full extension and only ran about seven each, except for the undermounts that went on the three foot wide drawers that replaced shelving in the base units.

For example: http://www.wwhardware.com/


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

go to home depot, they put little diagrams above the hinge bucket

make sure the hinges you pull out of the bucket all match in depth and width, as sometimes a customer puts the hinge they back into the bin they didn't pull it out of

some hardware shops, like others have suggested, have a working sample, in which case ….. it should be clear, that said, it can be a daunting task


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is where I buy and save big bucks! http://www.northwestabrasive.com/


----------



## Halc (Jan 5, 2014)

The overlay is the distance the edge of your door on the hinge side will be from the inside edge of your face frame on the same side. Using a 1/2" overlay hinge will give you a distance of 1/2" from the outside edge of your door on the hinge side to the inside edge of the face frame on that side. Be careful to allow enough space between doors to allow them to open and close without hitting or rubbing an adjacent door. Be careful if two cabinets will meet perpendicular to each other, such as in a corner. The stiles of the face frames that meet in the corner may have to be wider to allow for the full swing of the doors. If there are drawers involved in the corner they have to clear each other when opened. Allow for the thickness of the drawer fronts and their pulls. As suggested, a mockup will help you in planning.


----------

